# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Mạch điện kết hợp động cơ chế thành cổng tự động

## cuatudong2018

Thiết bị động cơ cổng tự động dùng cho cổng ra vào nhà máy, được chế tạo bằng cách kết hợp 01 thiết bị động cơ, 01 tủ điện và mạch, 01 mạch cổng tự động nhập khẩu, công tắc hành trình, công tắc để bàn, điều khiển từ xa cùng hộp nhận sóng; kết hợp các linh kiện khác như trục quay, trục bánh răng, xích liên kết, bánh răng liên kết, gia công cơ khí cánh cổng ... để hoàn thiện được một bộ cổng tự động như hình ảnh bên dưới, mời ACE tham khảo.

----------


## cuatudong2018



----------


## cuatudong2018

Cổng tự động âm sàn sử dụng động cơ điện 230V, xuất sứ Italy, nhập khẩu chính hãng từ GR với mã sản phẩm V2. Thiết bị cổng tự động này có thể kết nối với các thiết bị nhà thông minh, tích hợp được với các thiết bị điều khiển từ xa qua mobile; cổng tự động V2 có chế độ hoạt động an toàn khi vận hành, tiết kiệm điện, thân thiện môi trường.








THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT

Mô tơ cổng xoay tự động âm nền

Nguồn điện 230 VAC
Tải trọng tối đa 800 kg
Sải cánh tối đa: 3,5 mét/cánh
Công suất : 550W
Góc mở max 120 độ
Có thể mở từng phần, thời gian mở hết hành trình 19 giây
Có chế độ mở bằng cơ khi ngắt điện
Tiêu chuẩn IP44
Nhiệt độ hoạt động: -20 độ đến + 55 độ C
Có thể tích hợp, kết nối với các thiết bị ngoại vi khác
Thiết bị bao gồm:

01 hộp điều khiển trung tâm thông minh
02 bộ động cơ điện
01 bộ thu phát tín hiệu
01 bộ cảm biến an toàn
02 tay điều khiển từ xa
Chìa khóa chuyển chế độ cơ

----------


## cuatudong2018

Phân phối, cung cấp, thiết kế, thi công hoàn thiện hạng mục cửa kính tự động cho văn phòng, nhà máy...
Giá tốt nhất cho các đơn vị nội thất, xây dựng hoàn thiện, nhôm kính, cửa cuốn ...
Liên hệ: 0986 135 898 / 0905 654 816
Website: https://autodoorvietnam.com/product/cua-tu-dong-doortec
Email: autodoor2010@gmail.com

----------

